# no network indicator in gnome-shell

## kitaro

good afternoon everyone, this is my first time in gentoo forum and i'm not good with English either.

recently i installed gnome-3.12 and gnome-shell, i followed the wiki about systemd, gnome, dbus, networkmanager and many things that i think needed for installing gnome with systemd on gentoo, but the network indicator didn't show up. there are no network settings either in the indicator applet. 

http://a.pomf.se/vpnlyx.png

when i tried to access the network from the gnome settings, it say "The system network services are not compatible with this version". I already installed NetworkManager, and i use systemd. I already enabled the NetworkManager.service and still there is no network indicator. this is the log from systemd status

```
NetworkManager.service - Network Manager

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/NetworkManager.service; enabled)

   Active: active (running) since Sat 2014-05-31 23:15:51 WIT; 2min 13s ago

 Main PID: 249 (NetworkManager)

   CGroup: /system.slice/NetworkManager.service

           └─249 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon

May 31 23:15:51 koiwai NetworkManager[249]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

May 31 23:15:51 koiwai NetworkManager[249]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/sit0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

May 31 23:15:52 koiwai NetworkManager[249]: <info> wpa_supplicant started

May 31 23:15:52 koiwai NetworkManager[249]: <info> (wlp6s0) supports 4 scan SSIDs

May 31 23:15:52 koiwai NetworkManager[249]: <warn> Trying to remove a non-existant call id.

May 31 23:15:52 koiwai NetworkManager[249]: <info> (wlp6s0): supplicant interface state: starting -> ready

May 31 23:15:52 koiwai NetworkManager[249]: <info> (wlp6s0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available') [20 30 42]

May 31 23:15:52 koiwai NetworkManager[249]: <info> (wlp6s0): supplicant interface state: ready -> disconnected

May 31 23:15:52 koiwai NetworkManager[249]: <info> (wlp6s0) supports 4 scan SSIDs

May 31 23:15:53 koiwai NetworkManager[249]: <info> (wlp6s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

```

i have looked at some forum with similar problem, but there's no solution for me.

i have already tried this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-973974-start-0.html

and this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-930828-start-0.html

and the network indicator still won't show up.

usually, i connect using wpa_supplicant, and if a disabled NetworkManager and connect using wpa_supplicant through the terminal, the connection is fine. but network indicator still won't show up.

i don't know what log need to be shown in here, so if anyone want to look at another log that i may can provide, i'll add it here.

----------

## saivinoba

Check if you have 'nm-applet' installed.

----------

## kitaro

 *saivinoba wrote:*   

> Check if you have 'nm-applet' installed.

 

thanks for your concern.

i already installed nm-applet. And someone fron #gentoo channel on irc freenode said, that gnome-shell use it's own js to provide network applet. i think my problem is on networkmanager service, and i can't figure it out, somehow. once again, thank you for your concern, i really appreciate it.

----------

